# Sliding glass doors?



## bobby-van (Jul 25, 2012)

I've seen a lot of DIYs where people have installed their own sliding glass doors on their home made enclosures but I couldn't find a DIY thread on the install and fabrication of the actual doors themselves!

I have purchased a large enclosure to house either 2 Blotched Blue Tongues or 1 Shingleback (still deciding) and would like to install sliding glass doors on the front but I'm not quite sure how to go about it...

Where do I get tracks? Where/how do I get glass cut to size? What mm is best for the doors? Any info appreciated! Cheers

PS this is the enclosure I have purchased. Will be adding foam, expandafoam, grout etc to the ledges and ramps to give the inside a rock look! Should look awesome once I replace the front with sliding glass doors too:


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 25, 2012)

Track from Bunnings 
Glass from any glass supplier / Glazier 
5mm clear float is fine


----------



## bigjoediver (Jul 25, 2012)

Go to your local glazier they

Will cut glass to size and can usually supply tracks to suit.


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 25, 2012)

Do you guys have any ideas of prices roughly?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 25, 2012)

Ask several glaziers - they will all cut your requirements from offcuts generally, but some will charge you far more than others. The smaller local glass people tend to be better on price because they're usually glad to get rid of offcuts which clutter up their workshops. Avoid going to the big suppliers like Pilkington's - they have a fixed price per sq/m and won't do any deals.

The price can vary as much as half between suppliers. make sure they include a price for arissed edges.

Jamie


----------



## fourexes (Jul 25, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Ask several glaziers - they will all cut your requirements from offcuts generally, but some will charge you far more than others. The smaller local glass people tend to be better on price because they're usually glad to get rid of offcuts which clutter up their workshops. Avoid going to the big suppliers like Pilkington's - they have a fixed price per sq/m and won't do any deals.
> 
> The price can vary as much as half between suppliers. make sure they include a price for arissed edges.
> 
> Jamie



This +1

Also make sure you take cash  I got mine cut (2off 400x500) with polished edges for $20, but of course it was the last shop I went to out of 5 :facepalm:


----------



## Tinky (Jul 25, 2012)

You can buy plastic tracks for 5mm float glass. Cowdroy is one brand

Best to get polished glass as it will slide easier, (a bit of candle wax will also help).

Only worry is the size. Enclosure dimensions would help.

6.38 laminate is safer and will cope with larger sizing, but significantly more expensive.


----------



## rvcasa (Jul 25, 2012)

If you look in DIY back again, there are many post there that will answer all your questions and more...

I built my own 4ft as per Saburra 120 design by Reptile One. 

It took me 3 mornings and cost me Aprox. $120!

It also mentions full price list and where to source all materials, including glass, glass treatments, prices etc.
(incl. tips for vents etc.)









Good luck. 

P.S. this is for a python but I assume the same principal for a skink. 

P.S. 2 once you buy the plastic tracks from Bunnings (1800mm = $28), you'll find clear intructions inside how to mount the tracks and glass doors.

P.S.3 Others on DIY section have posted more detailed tips on glues, paints and home made rock backgrounds and hides etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

